# Does Anyone Have Any Used Equipment For Sale?



## Flamer (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm looking for used eguipment for sale and if anyone does if they would be willing to ship to Wisconsin


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

craigslist.com, freecycle.org and ebay.com


----------



## Flamer (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks I will try those sites.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hey flamer welcome to fishforums!


----------

